# My angel, Nubi.



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

She's around 8-10 months old. Supposedly a beagle/lab mix, what do you think?


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Some more pics! Comments appreciated!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry, i am not the best to take a guess at what she is, breed-wise, but i do know that she is gorgeous!! such soulful eyes!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep, I see both...how big is she...weight, etc.? She is leggy like a lab but has the face of a beagle. Very cute.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

She's around 45lbs.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

She looks beagle/lab to me and very cute!


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

More pics!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

So cute!!!


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Her personality makes her even cuter!


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

And some more!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

aw, she's cute. I'm not great on breed guesses, but lab/beagle mix looks about right. Adorable...


----------



## MarkMing (Jan 24, 2009)

i think 60% lab - 40% beagle


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, she is adorable!


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually, according to her DNA test, her dominant breed is Brittany Spaniel, and then lab, and then beagle.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Brittany Spaniel?? Wow... Adorable! : D She has the sweetest face!


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

How cute! She seems like a very good dog. I love how she's not always paying attention to the camera, I can never get candid pictures of my pup like that.. Whenever I take out the camera he looks right at it until it goes away xD


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

She takes excellent pics. But overall, she's awesome. In March, I have her schedule to take a test to become a therapy dog from Therapy Dogs Inc.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Her coloring is definately that of a springer...what a great combination of dog. Good luck on the therapy dog test.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess my daughter wants to be crate trained...


----------

